# Best in Dance/trance/jumpstyle



## DjSielwolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Any one got a fav artist in techno? dance? Trance? Rave? Jumpstyle? Hardstyle? bounce? well post em here becuase i need to add to my djing setlist on my ventrillo.
i have over 2000 songs on this list artists are very scaterd and i have alot of rare's on this list, but here are a few artists i have on here

Dan Winter
Tune Up!
Daft Punk
Prince
DHT
H2K
Hotika
Techno Boy
Masta Blasta
Dj Porny
Satomi
StarSplash
Dj Splash
Dj Dean
Clymax
Real-Real
Dj S3rl(myremixes)
DaDaDa 
Daddy DJ (my remixes)
Darude
Happy Hardcore
Alina (my remixes)
Alpha Beat
The Rick Rollers ( my remixes)
Happy Dust

if you want to add artists please by all means 
just reply with the artists name and make sure its got good beats, and vibes ^,.,^ <3


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 6, 2009)

Basshunter ? Dr. Reanimator ?

Just to name a few..


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh mai god. BeForU. Sure they're Japanese, but that's freaking Japanese Eurotrance.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

I suggest DJ Quicksilver.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 7, 2009)

Andy Whitby all the way.

Also me, check out my latest song in my gallery. It's called Rock it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 7, 2009)

Nadia Ali, Solarstone, Oceanlab, Rachael Starr,  BT, Armin Van Buuren, Above and Beyond. 

I don't really listen to that stuff much, but my friends seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 7, 2009)

Kernkraft 400, and some others..


----------



## syyn (Jul 7, 2009)

P.L.U.R. dood, go to www.myspace.com/djsyyn. tell me that shit isn't great for dancing.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 7, 2009)

Chemical Brothers are always a good standby!


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS ^^ I have added all of these


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 9, 2009)

try Trance Generators and some of those other guys


----------



## SatoshiGT (Jul 9, 2009)

More artists:

Scooter
The Humble Brothers
666
anything from VULPvibe
Carbon Based
Audio X
DJ Bluecore
Ian K.
Styles and Breeze
DJ Naggy
DJ Cotts
DJ Roflz
Paul van Dyk
Dain
Gigi D' Agostino
Robert Miles
Frou Frou
Cosmic Gate
Cascada
Rogue Traders
Tangerine Dream

I'll post more if come up with some.


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Alice deejay
Crystal Method
Dark Occelators
Showtek
Dj Almix (YouTube)


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 15, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> Basshunter



How. Dare. You. Say. That. NAME?!?! He can't make music worth shit!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 15, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> How. Dare. You. Say. That. NAME?!?! He can't make music worth shit!



/Agree.
The first song he made was pretty nice, but the ones after that were all the same >.<
And that's pretty lame.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 15, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> /Agree.
> The first song he made was pretty nice, but the ones after that were all the same >.<
> And that's pretty lame.


 *High five!*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 16, 2009)

Cascada, Joey Riot, and Scott Brown to name a few.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 16, 2009)

PENDULUM


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 16, 2009)

I listen to a lot to those kinds of music. Here's a list of some of my favourite artists.

- Dr Lektroluv, a belgian DJ (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCXnraOXTe4)
- Confetti's, a belgian band of New Beat (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di-z4XSnus8)

- ParagonX9 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCXnraOXTe4)
- Dimrain47 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpdI-NlIIAw)
- DJ Madas (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5RToTiZHOk)
- Xerochi (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYpesCuHRiw&feature=related)
- NemesisTheory (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGv917aByME)
- AnimaTheory (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMKNZ_aUsnA)
- Goukisan (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENTEo1tv_TQ)
- Blackhole (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkZRzR9uczc&feature=related)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2009)

whatever comes up on last.fm radio

played at a reasonable volume


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I have 7243 songs, and not one are of the above genres listed.



Thank you for contributing absolutely nothing at all to the thread.

Anybody listen to any Filteria? I've been listening to a lot of them lately. They're psytrance, I think. Recommend me other stuff in that vein, please.


----------



## Tweek (Jul 20, 2009)

Good Psytrance: Shpongle is the best. Also Man With No Name, Infected Mushroom, and Juno Reactor.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

Tweek said:


> Good Psytrance: Shpongle is the best. Also Man With No Name, Infected Mushroom, and Juno Reactor.



If Tweek recommends it, it must be good.


----------

